# Tank Separator



## TayHudson (Sep 18, 2010)

I was wondering if it's advised to use a tank separator if you have more than 1 male betta. I've seen a lot of videos on youtube with some really nicely done betta tanks either using the betta condos or a simple separator. 

I've heard from the awesome (not really) sales associates from petco that it's not a good idea because they will see each other and go nuts. Is there a way to rig up a normal separator with something covering the sides so they can't see each other??


----------

